# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الصداقة والمصلحة

## السيـدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
ابارك للجميع هذه الايام العظيمة
قرأت هذه الابيات الرائعة واستوقفتني فأحببت ان تشاركوني آرائكم



اذا المرء لا يرعاك الا تكلفا فدعه 

ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا

ففي الناس ابدالا...... وفي الترك راحة

وفي القلب صبرا....... للحبيب ولو جفا

فما كل من تهواه ......... يهواك قلبه

ولا كل من صافيته........ لك قد صفا 

اذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعتا .........فلا خير في خل يجيئ تكلفا

ولا خير في خل يخون خليله .........ويلقاه من بعد المودة بالجفا

وينكر عيشا قد تقادم عهده........ويظهر سرا كان بالامس قد خفا 

سلام على الدنيا اذا لم يكن بها..

..صديقا صدوقا صادق الوعد منصفا 



قد يكون معظمنا مر بمثل هذه التجربة أو حدثت لأحد أقربائه
ان تكون مخلصا لصديق وتتوقعه يبادلك نفس الاخلاص ولكنك تتفاجأ بأنه يجاملك لمصلحة ما وبعد انتهائها تكون من أعدى أعدائه ويفشي كل اسرارك

----------

نينوى الحر (09-04-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد



الصداقة الحقيقية هي نوع من أنواع الحب وهى مسؤليه مشتركة لا تبنى على طرف واحد أبدا. 

هي البستان الذي تزرع فيه بذور الحب والعطف والاحترام والاهتمام والثقة والتضحية والدعم والتواصل والتسامح فنحس بالثراء النفسي ونجنى ثمار السعادة الحقيقية في الحياة

لا يتنازل عنك أبدا أو يتخلى عنك برغم خلافاتكم أو مشاحناتكم ولديه القدرة على أن يسامحك


هو الذي يؤمن بك ويفهمك ويثق فيك ويعلم أنه يمكنه الاعتماد عليك.

 هو الذي لا يخجل من إظهار ضعفه أمامك فيكون على طبيعته معك كما انك تكون على طبيعتك وأنت معه وتستطيع أن تظهر ما بداخلك بدون تكليف وبدون محاولة أن تبدو بصورة أفضل فهو يعلم انك لست إنسانا كاملا ومع ذلك يحبك ويتقبلك كما أنت حتى لو لم يوافق على بعض أفعالك.
 يعاملك باحترام وكرامه


((من يبحث عن صديق بلا عيب ، يبقى بلا صديق

والكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

الصداقة عملة نادرة يصعب الحصول عليها هذا الزمان، فكثيراً ما تتعرض لصدمة في صديق 
بعد سنوات طويلة، وتكشف لك الأيام أنك مخطئ بشأن شخص لا يستحق

يقول المثل (صديق الطعمه خوان و صديق القلب راضي و وافي ) ...

الله يكون بعون كل مر بهذي التجربه .. فعلن شي مؤلم
*

*أُصَادِقُ نَفْسَ المَرْءِ قَبْلَ جِسْمِهِ*
*وأَعْرِفُهَا فِي فِعْلِهِ وَالتَّكَلُّمِ*
*وأَحْلُمُ عَنْ خِلِّي وأَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ*
*مَتَى أَجْزِهِ حِلْماً عَلى الجَهْلِ يَنْدَمِ

**........**فَمَا أَكْثَر الأَصْحَابَ حِينَ تَعُدُّهُمْ
ولَكِنَّهُمْ فِي النَّائِبَاتِ قَلِيلُ*

----------

السيـدة (08-27-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

شكرا لتواجدك المنير أنين القلب
أبعد الله عنا وعنكم كل أذى بحق محمد وآله الاطهار
مشاركتك فعلا رائعة
دمتي بخير

----------


## آكاي

كلام صحيح جدا
فكم واحد عرفناه في ايام الدراسة ومن تبدا الاجازة ما تشوف حولك الا كم واحد

----------

السيـدة (09-01-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

تواجدك مميز آكاي شكرا لك
مرحبا بك في عائلتنا منتدى الناصرة

----------


## نينوى الحر

ما أروع أن تصاحب إنسان يفوق حد ( الأخوه ) .. 
وما أجمل أن تصاحب إنسان لا يمشي أمامك ولا يمشي خلفك بل يكون بجانبك دائماً .

----------

